# Баян Firotti



## Dusja (22 Июн 2012)

Добрый день. Вот тут недавно у себя дома обнаружил баян "Firroti". Вот собираемся делать в квартире ремонт, и баян занимает много места. Хотелось бы послушать мнение знающих о моделе данного инструмента. И вообще реально ли продать его? И если да, то какая примерная стоимость. Спасибо заранее.

Фото данного баяна.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (22 Июн 2012)

Внешний вид не самый определяющий показатель,хотя для некоторой категории покупателей это чуть ли не главное. Баян,а точнее кнопочный аккордеон,достаточно пожил на этом свете,уж и ГДР, где его делали, нет более 20 с лишним лет,а это не самая последняя модель. Цена зависит от состояния не только внешнего,но и внутреннего.Как звучит,как строит,в каком состоянии голоса ну т.д. Если все более - менее с поправкой на возраст -это тысяч 10,если идеал ( что не реально )ну 15 тыс.рублей.


----------



## nikolia (3 Июл 2012)

Нет , за 15 тысяч его не продаш это впринцыпе не реально , только если делать полную "РЕСТАВРАЦИЮ" то тогда да. А вообще инструмент да ценный.


----------



## Dusja (5 Июл 2012)

Спасибо всем за информацию! Состояние баяна впринципе неплохое, если дать ему оценку от 0 до 10 , то он занимает как минимум 7- 8, и звучит он идеально. Вот я думаю, какая ему реальная цена...


----------



## bayanistka (5 Июл 2012)

да. цена ему- не больше 15 000.


----------



## Евгений51 (6 Июл 2012)

На нём только руки калечить. Очень широкая клавиатура.Ответ плохой. Бас слабый. Лучше не иметь такой баян.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (7 Июл 2012)

Это действительно так.Да и на Грандине ,помнится была проблемка. Чуть-чуть поиграешь и пальцы устают,потому,что расстояние между рядами и клавишами чуть больше чем на наших баянах.Этого "чуть" хватало для быстрого дискомфорта.Но если начинать на этих инструментах,то скорее всего "до лампочки"


----------

